# Unsubcribing from McAfee



## Hurling Fan (23 Sep 2007)

My subscription to McAfee is going to be renewed shortly but want to unsubscribe but the web site does not make this easy!  Tells you how to do everything including unsubcribe from emails but not from renewing.  Anyone any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Crugers (23 Sep 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

May I extend my condolences...
They bring you round, and round and round in circles telling you to click 'Contact a Customer Services' link on the bottom of this page which there isn't of course, or select a radio button to Chat and Email a Customer Service Rep which you can't because it is greyed out... And round and round again...

Try every link if you have time and email every @mcafee... link you find, stating you wish to cancel auto renewal for youremailaddi@whatever.??


If you do get 'renewed' you should receive an email receipt. Reply to the email asking to cancel and rebate the charge. They did it for me fairly speedily in the past!


----------



## miselemeas (24 Sep 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

I happen to be in the same position and would welcome a direct link if anybody comes across one please. Thank you.


----------



## Guest125 (24 Sep 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

would it not be easier to uninstall the program completely?


----------



## Hurling Fan (24 Sep 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

Hi Caff - not that simple I'm afraid.  I haven't had McAfee installed on my computer for about 4 months as I had to take it off and could not re-install it.  Because their web site is such a pain in the ass of a website couldn't manage to get any technical help so don't use it at all now but will still be billed for the upcoming year.


----------



## Guest125 (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

Thats bad for sure!!! I've never had the pleasure of Mac afee thank god. 90 days of Norton was enough to convert me to Avg.I can't help you in your plight unfortunately.It must be difficult to sort because even Clubman is eerily silent on this one.


----------



## miselemeas (27 Sep 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

I found this on a Google search - haven't tried it yet 

Subscribers who wish to be removed from McAfee's database can write to unsubscribe@mcafee.com with the subject line "Unsubscribe"


----------



## podger (27 Sep 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

you have a dell machine ? You could try the Dell DeCrapifier...yes such a program exists to get rid of peskey programs that dell preinstall on your machine that are difficult to get rid of....I had to do a whole windows rebuild to get rid of it  , wouldnt touch it with a barge pole (McAfee that is!) !


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Sep 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

Theres a FAQ. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## podger (27 Sep 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

apologies I misread the original post , I thought you were on about "uninstalling" McAffee !


----------



## miselemeas (1 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

Hurling Fan -

I finally got into my McAfee account and the system wouldn't allow me delete my Visa card details. However I have emailed them with a request to delete the Visa details so that my subscription won't be automatically deducted from the card. Their contact numbers and email form can be found at
http://service.mcafee.com/UserInfo.aspx?lc=2057&sg=CS&pt=1&st=EMAIL

_'Telephone Customer Service
To speak with a Customer Service representative, call 020 79490107. You may be asked for your registered email address and order number. Telephone charges may apply.
Estimated wait time: 10-30 minutes
Hours of Operation: 09.00-18.00 local, Monday through Friday'_


I await their confirmation.


----------



## Hurling Fan (1 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

Thanks miselemeas.  Gave that one a shot.  At least I have a service request number now so if I do give billed I will have some reference number.


----------



## miselemeas (14 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

Received an email from customer support 11 October -

"........also deleted your credit card information from our database as you requested.  Your McAfee SecurityCenter is still valid until 24 June 2008."

However, I have received an email today from McAfee which, on investigation, looks legit, stating "YOUR MCAFEE SUBSCRIPTION HAS EXPIRED....."

These guys are something else!


----------



## Hurling Fan (14 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

I have since got a refund but had to wait until the sub went through on my credit card.  All other emails were ignored or replied to saying that that email address was no longer in use.   When I got the email saying the the sub had been renewed about 2-3 weeks after the email saying that it was going to be renewed, I replied to that one (it does say that cancellation must be within 2 months (i think)).  Anyway, looks like I'm going to get my money back and never again will I use McAfee....


----------



## Debasser (17 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

Yikes, scared now! Bought a DELL PC 15 months ago with McAfee. McAfee expires in Dec. Are you saying that DELL have automatically passed on my CC details to them & they will attempt to charge me again?


----------



## mimmi (19 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

Hmm, got a new Dell PC last month - not used it much as I have just been broadband activated. I dont want Mcfee on my machine, but it's there - pre-installed. Can I just remove it - easily? I haven't obvioulsy signed any registration, so should it be easy?


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

Should be no problem.


----------



## Dearg Doom (19 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*

Yes - just use Add/Remove Programs from the Control Panel and remove it and reboot. Then download and install something like AVG Free (assuming you are a non commercial user).


----------



## PM1234 (19 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unscribing from McAfee*



Dearg Doom said:


> Yes - just use Add/Remove Programs from the Control Panel and remove it and reboot. Then download and install something like AVG Free (assuming you are a non commercial user).



Is the AVG Free just for a trial run or is there anything which can be installed long-term which is free?


----------



## miselemeas (19 Oct 2007)

AVG is free - download from [broken link removed]


Quote "AVG Free Edition is the well-known antivirus protection tool. AVG Free is  available free of charge to home users for the life of the product. Rapid virus  database updates are available for the lifetime of the product, thereby  providing the high level of detection capability that millions of users around  the world trust to protect their computers. AVG Free is easy to use and will not  slow your system down (low system resource requirements). Highlights include  automatic update functionality, the AVG Resident Shield, which provides  real-time protection as files are opened and programs are run, free Virus  Database Updates for the lifetime of the product, and AVG Virus Vault for safe  handling of infected files."​


----------



## PM1234 (19 Oct 2007)

Thats great. Thanks a mill Miselemeas!


----------



## redchariot (20 Oct 2007)

My subscription renewed before I realised it and saw it on my CC statement. I emailed McAfee cancelling it and got a full refund no problems. Sorry can't remember the address though.


----------

